

Review your notions of time, state, mutability (talk by Rich Hickey) - SlyShy
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Are-We-There-Yet-Rich-Hickey/?q=RichHickey

======
SlyShy
If people are interested, here's some extra reading matter courtesy of reddit:
[http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2009/09/dining-
philosoph...](http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2009/09/dining-philosophers-
the-4th-solution/) <http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~rwh/theses/okasaki.pdf>

------
runT1ME
I really love his ideas, and think he's right on so much, but as for the
question of STM, i'm gonna have to go with Cliff Click on this one:

[http://www.azulsystems.com/blog/cliff-
click/2008-05-27-cloju...](http://www.azulsystems.com/blog/cliff-
click/2008-05-27-clojure-stms-vs-locks)

------
shoesfullofdust
Great talk! Thanks for pointing this out.

"You superimpose the notion of cloud on a series of related cloud values."
Whoa!

